# mileage and subsistence



## howareya (26 Jun 2006)

can a person be paid both mileage and subsistence or is it one or the other.

Also does the employer have to notify anyone that these payments are being made


----------



## aonfocaleile (26 Jun 2006)

I'm pretty sure you are paid both. The mileage is to cover the cost of petrol and to compensate for the use of your car. Subsistence is paid to cover the cost of meals, accommodation etc. Thats the way it works in my place of employment but companies may have differing policies.


----------



## liteweight (26 Jun 2006)

aonfocaleile said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure you are paid both. The mileage is to cover the cost of petrol and to compensate for the use of your car. Subsistence is paid to cover the cost of meals, accommodation etc. Thats the way it works in my place of employment but companies may have differing policies.



That's correct. Presume company accounts would show who mileage and subsistence was paid too. Also if you are self assessed for tax, you report amount paid to Revenue.


----------



## howareya (26 Jun 2006)

do companies have to notify revenue that they are paying this our


----------



## howareya (26 Jun 2006)

do companies have to notify revenue that they are paying mileage and subs


----------



## podowd (28 Jun 2006)

no, if the mileage/subsistence is paid in accordance with revenue guidelines and the amount paid is less than or equal to the civil service rates (which are available on www.revenue.ie) the company doesn't have to notify the revenue in advance. You must keep accurate records to back up the claims as in the event of a routine revenue audit they will obviously want to review the amounts paid.


----------



## howareya (28 Jun 2006)

thanks very much for the help


----------



## dublinsense (28 Jun 2006)

One point worth adding about "accurate records" is that you need to keep records about the specifics. Where you drove to, How long were you there (5, 10 or 24 hour daily allowance rates), why you were there and who you were meeting. It'll save you much bother in an audit.


----------



## minty (8 Feb 2007)

Regarding mileage expenses, if an employer is paying you less than the standard mileage rate, is he allowed to do this? 

I feel if I bring this to my employers attention, I will be black marked.


----------



## MsGinger (8 Feb 2007)

An employer can pay you any rate he wishes for mileage as long as it is not *more* than the civil service rates.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (9 Feb 2007)

liteweight said:


> ...Also if you are self assessed for tax, you report amount paid to Revenue.


Just a quick one, I'm self-employed, so do I just take accurate records of my trips and give them to my accountant at the end of the year or do Revenue need to be notified on an on-going basis? Basically, when do i take my subsistence? Monthly with my drawings or is it just factored into the accounts?


----------



## liteweight (9 Feb 2007)

ButtermilkJa said:


> Just a quick one, I'm self-employed, so do I just take accurate records of my trips and give them to my accountant at the end of the year or do Revenue need to be notified on an on-going basis? Basically, when do i take my subsistence? Monthly with my drawings or is it just factored into the accounts?



Yes and its up to you when you take subsistence but you must keep records of this for your accountant too.


----------

